# Bike with Pike Westcliffe Adventure, Colorado Century



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello Riders! Mark your calendars and get ready to ride. On September
12th 2009, the inaugural Bike with Pike Westcliffe Adventure will take place in
the lovely Wet Mountains and Valley of south-central Colorado, offering cyclist
100, 69 and 8-mile route options. The century route will challenge the hardiest
of riders offering over 9,000' of cumulated elevation. I am the Co-chairman of
the event and hope to see you there! Online registration is now open. For more
information point your browser to www.bikewithpike.org

Kevin League
Co-chair
Bike with Pike Westcliffe Adventure
www.bikewithpike.org
info at bikewithpike.org


----------



## Armandos151 (May 15, 2009)

Looks sweet - I've ridden some of the Greenhorn (Lake Isabel, Bishops Castle)... gorgeous!


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

Ouch!!! Time to start the diet now!


----------



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

September 12th is approaching, this route is seriously one of the best I have ridden.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

SlowBikeRacer said:


> Ouch!!! Time to start the diet now!


There's only 9,000 ft of climbing, that's up Left Hand twice. NBD.


----------



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

It’s really not that bad, there are plenty of downs to recover before you head up again. Nothing much over 6% grade either. Gorgeous scenery, unique sight (ie Bishops Castle) and little in the way traffic, definitely a must ride.


----------



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

This years ride is filling quickly, there are only 150 registration slots remaining. Online registration ends Friday, September 11th at 3:00 PM. Register Now! 

http://www.bikewithpike.org/Home.aspx

Or register in-person at All Aboard Westcliffe , 110 Rosita Ave, Westcliffe 3:00 - 7:00 PM Friday September 11th or 6:00 AM - 9:00 AM September the 12th.


----------



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

Update: 100 more slots left, come on and " Join the Adventure"


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'll have to do it next year. I was talked into a 12 hour race.


----------

